

Ask HN: Other good news resources, like HN - nichochar

I find so many interesting articles on here, mostly engineering related, even more so software engineering related, but also some design, some philosophy, and more.<p>I was wondering if people had other solid article sources similar to this one. I&#x27;m definitely not looking only for CS stuff, I would be tremendously happy to find a literature equivalent, or any kind of specialty.
======
adrianhoward
Designer News is pretty good for design/ux-ish things
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

------
akbarnama
Lobsters is a technology-focused link-aggregation site
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

------
guiye
DZone is nice for for development news:
[http://www.dzone.com/](http://www.dzone.com/)

